# Get those stickers on.



## Bushtrekker (Sep 16, 2012)

I've now driven 5,000 miles in my camper, but have yet to see another green 'W'. Are people keeping these as collectors items and not putting them on their vans??


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've not seen any either, though Phil reported seeing 2 on his drive back from the Hampshire camping fest.

:drive:


----------



## Justjack (Sep 16, 2012)

We are on on Aire in Brittany and were greeted by John Thompson and his wife (fully clothed I hasten to add!).  They had spotted our sticker as we arrived.  This is our first "spotting"outside of a meet and we have done many miles this year.  Will be keeping our eyes open.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Sep 16, 2012)

Seen 2, but one was pre arranged.

NB. I've reduced mine in size to just the W as I felt it took up too much windscreen space alongside tax disk and NT sticker.

Perhaps if there is a re run, the size of the NT sticker is best??


----------



## GeoffB (Sep 16, 2012)

We haven't seen another yet, but my son-in-law noticed it and now looks at this site, and when camping at Feyrolles on the Ceze last month a British woman asked what it meant then went off to get pen and paper so she could write down the website, so it has served some use!


----------



## bopper (Sep 16, 2012)

Not seen another yet. Marie say's she saw a partial one when we were out last time but she's partially sighted so it may have been a false alarm.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've not seen one outside of a meet but again I've been asked what it is by others who have taken down the details.


----------



## chubadub (Sep 16, 2012)

You might not notice mine even if you was looking at its slightly disguised under a VW sticker, hee hee sneaky ha. Im a bit shy.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 16, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that I am the only person on this website apart from Phil, who writes all the other posts himself, because I haven't seen any other stickers. Your turn Phil.:wacko:


----------



## HappyWanderers (Sep 17, 2012)

*stickers*

Saw our first "W" sticker yesterday on the A1, I shrieked so loud Ted nearly crashed the van!!!


----------



## Makzine (Sep 17, 2012)

We've not seen any stickers either but ours are on the front and back screens just in case were driving the wrong way round :wave:


----------



## Doodles (Sep 17, 2012)

We have seen them on vans on A1  i have one in my car now as well as my van


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have an A4 size on my side window.


----------



## bigmillie (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of mine on the front got one on the back as well  (spent all summer repainting the old girl)


----------



## mark61 (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely van. Looks good in those colours.


----------



## and123wills (Sep 17, 2012)

I forgot all about this where can I get one


----------



## Robmac (Sep 17, 2012)

and123wills said:


> I forgot all about this where can I get one



Top right hand of Home screen (Site Navigation box) Select Membership Packs, then follow instructions. (you need to read the entire first post).


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 17, 2012)

bigmillie said:


> Here is a picture of mine on the front got one on the back as well  (spent all summer repainting the old girl)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8276



Tidy job.


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 17, 2012)

i didnt know about stickers now i want one 
why was i not told its always me thats left out i was even picked last at school
does santa fetch them or a fairy ????


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't seen any on the roads all weekend apart from at our meet.

Looked out all the way home on the motorway.

Got lots of waves from other vans but was miffed at the 3 autosleepers who passed and didn't wave. Pffrt! as kimbo would say


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 24, 2012)

*w stickers*

so whats the main flow here do people use them or not ....was gonna use mine like if i see anyone knockin about with one ill leave a gaz2676 card under wiper like the milk tray man but not on the bed


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw one last night!
It was at Stonehenge so I went over and asked if they were going to come to the fire.  It turned out to be the first ever forum member I had met!
He and his family had kindly extended a very warm welcome to me and my dogs when we overnighted on his driveway. :cool1:  So nice to catch up again


----------



## Firefox (Sep 24, 2012)

bigmillie said:


> Here is a picture of mine on the front got one on the back as well  (spent all summer repainting the old girl)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8276



Nice work Big Millie.


----------



## canalwheeler (Sep 24, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> so whats the main flow here do people use tem or not ....was gonna use mine like if i see anyone knockin about with one ill leave a gaz2676 card under wiper like the milk tray man but not on the bed



I have them front and back on mine, but someone did mention in another thread that perhaps some members don't want to advertise that they are wild campers?

I've never noticed anybody else's on the road, but then I'm short sighted.

I did mention to Phil that perhaps we should have a bigger bumper sticker showing the website link clearer, but he wasn't keen. Doesn't want the riff-raff joining?

Wildish uncle Tone


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 24, 2012)

there ya go ...of all the fields... in all the villages ...and you walk into.... you know the rest..... no good story... good times eh


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 24, 2012)

I did mention to Phil that perhaps we should have a bigger bumper sticker showing the website link clearer, but he wasn't keen. Doesn't want the riff-raff joining?

Wildish uncle Tone[/QUOTE]

too late im in.................... but does it say wild campin an why would it offend anybody i wouldnt know what it was till now


----------



## canalwheeler (Sep 24, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> I did mention to Phil that perhaps we should have a bigger bumper sticker showing the website link clearer, but he wasn't keen. Doesn't want the riff-raff joining?
> 
> Wildish uncle Tone



too late im in.................... but does it say wild campin an why would it offend anybody i wouldnt know what it was till now[/QUOTE]

You have a point. At a distance it could stand for w***er.

Naughty Uncle Tone


----------



## robjk (Sep 24, 2012)

I have seen 2 others 1 Carrefour Calais and the other Pont-à-Mousson, France, but none in the UK,

Rob


----------



## NeilyG (Sep 24, 2012)

I've only had the sticker on about 3 or 4 weeks and once a member spotted it and came over for a chat, whilst previously a guy came over to say that, though not a member, he used the website a lot and was now considering joining - hope he did cos I'd like the brownie points, please!

Definitely think that having the sticker is helping to pass the message and is a good talking point.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine are on....
 the rear window, and one on the front.


----------



## Rockerboots (Sep 25, 2012)

robjk said:


> I have seen 2 others 1 Carrefour Calais and the other Pont-à-Mousson, France, but none in the UK,
> 
> Rob



We`ve only seen the one and that was in France.

Hi Rob, think that was us you saw at Carrefour, Calais about 3 weeks ago.

Hope you had a good trip.

Andy


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mines in the windscreen bold as brass but i've yet to see another. Might reposition mine to top mid screen under the rear view mirror for noticeability :rolleyes2:


----------



## angelaa (Sep 25, 2012)

I have only seen one at our local B & Q car park, Southport.  Went over to say hello. They were from Kent. Lovely couple.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Sep 25, 2012)

Seen one in Traquair House in Peebleshire, Scotland...

I stared excitedly at it for that long I nearly ran over a coach party of Germans crossing the road, opps….


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Sep 25, 2012)

nesbo said:


> Seen one in Traquair House in Peebleshire, Scotland...
> 
> I stared excitedly at it for that long I nearly ran over a coach party of Germans crossing the road, opps….



 Never mind get them next time. Lol


----------



## robjk (Sep 25, 2012)

Rockerboots said:


> We`ve only seen the one and that was in France.
> 
> Hi Rob, think that was us you saw at Carrefour, Calais about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy we had a great trip and now looking forward to the next 1

Rob


----------



## pamick (Sep 25, 2012)

Only just got ours but it's in the windscreen now . As most MHs are white they would stand out more on the outside of the vehicle, but the 'sticky' is on the wrong side!


----------



## spigot (Sep 28, 2012)

canalwheeler said:


> I have them front and back on mine, but someone did mention in another thread that perhaps some members don't want to advertise that they are wild campers.
> 
> Hi,
> I did mention in another thread that I was hesitant to affix said sticker, if one is parked up for the night pretending to be a van, having a sticker in the window advocating wild camping is maybe not such a good idea.
> ...


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 28, 2012)

I've just done a mad dash to Seville and back, made harder by the doings of the Brittany Ferry's crew. Apart from not seeing a single stickers on any of the 1000's of units heading south for the Winter, I have no idea where they fit them all on the Costa's.:sleep-040:


----------



## Somelier (Sep 28, 2012)

We have the Big Woubleyou sticker on our car and our motorhome!!!


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 29, 2012)

can sum one help me out here , how to i order one, ? sorry as not been on here much of late thanks


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

landyrubbertramp said:


> can sum one help me out here , how to i order one, ? sorry as not been on here much of late thanks



Doodles Shop

you can order them here :wave:


----------



## Doodles (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Doodles Shop
> 
> you can order them here :wave:



Thanks Kimbow for the advertising  but as a full member you can get them free by ordering the membership pack from Phil.I sell them in the shop if anyone want some extra's


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

Doodles said:


> Thanks Kimbow for the advertising  but as a full member you can get them free by ordering the membership pack from Phil.I sell them in the shop if anyone want some extra's



awwww ok, i did ni know, lol


----------



## Teene (Sep 29, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> I've now driven 5,000 miles in my camper, but have yet to see another green 'W'. Are people keeping these as collectors items and not putting them on their vans??



Got ours on and have had several Europeans come closer to the windscreen to see what it is


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll be getting mine at the Oct meet hopefully.


----------



## Gypsyrose (Sep 29, 2012)

Ours is now proudly in place....I cut out the "W" and just left "Wildcamping.co.uk" showing at the top as we have many stickers already.  Actually looks quite artisitc, even if I say so myself! :cool1:


----------



## dekaz (Sep 29, 2012)

*stickers*

Just took ours for 2 weeks in france back and front screens, never seen any others but noticed a few peeps in aires reading them dicretely


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 29, 2012)

Were were in France at Portsal Aire and saw JustJacks sticker and introduced ourselves.  We also met Wanderer on the same Aire.

Ours are back and front.

Off into Spain tomorrow morning.  We are at Capbreton at present.

John


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Doodles Shop
> 
> you can order them here :wave:



thanks


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Sep 29, 2012)

Got ours on the front of the van, and both side window's, had a few people ask about the site.  Trouble is, as we now own a van conversion, and not a white "normal" looking motorhome, no one gives us a second glance on the road, getting waves is a thing of the past for us.!!!!!!!!  

jt


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Sep 29, 2012)

*stickers*

hi all

got mine on from day one but not seen any others on our travels.

I wave at others but swmbo thinks i'm mad ,why are you waving at people you dont even know!!!!!

sure get some funny looks from some folk.

tranivanman


----------



## charliechan (Sep 30, 2012)

*I am stickerless*

i did get one. but have noticed any either. did see another wild camper the "wandering star" on his way to south of spain. we were on our way to france. it was near dover, one of the new service stations that was not quite fully opened up.


----------



## viclin (Sep 30, 2012)

*Stickers*

Where do we get one of these infamous stickers from.  We would wear ours with pride.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 30, 2012)

viclin said:


> Where do we get one of these infamous stickers from.  We would wear ours with pride.



Membership Packs requests click the green link


----------



## tea007 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Stickers*

I would say the main reason for not seeing so many stickers is the fact were Wildcamping and not crammed into a campsite/caravan park !!! And I like the size
Lol


----------



## isle of skye (Oct 1, 2012)

*Proud to say.......*

Had my sticker on window thirty seconds after post arrived put it in back window of van so anyone coming up behind me can see it and wave as they sail past me . Travel M 5 and  M 6 alot up from south to north.


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 1, 2012)

*Stickers on*

Hi bushtrekker,

Showing my the Big W in Portugal.

Snowbirds.






Bushtrekker said:


> I've now driven 5,000 miles in my camper, but have yet to see another green 'W'. Are people keeping these as collectors items and not putting them on their vans??


----------



## scyther (Oct 1, 2012)

Got one on each side window but haven't seen any others yet.


----------



## marydot (Oct 1, 2012)

Ours has just done about 1800 miles around France without anyone commenting on it.  Mind you, it's on the front screen next to the Natinal Trust, Caravan and Camping club, Tax Disc and Red Pennant Insurance stickers!  We will be around the Marsden Jazz Festival next week, and the NEC on 16th.  Haven't spotted any other stickers, though.

Marydot


----------



## MotorhomersRus (Oct 1, 2012)

We will be at show on the 16th but might be in the car !


----------



## quicksam (Oct 1, 2012)

Off to France this week - with my "Big W" on the back window. :boat: :drive:


----------



## lotty (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got one in windscreen of the van, one on the back screen of my car and one on the door of our shop. I've still not been spotted or spotted another yet but I'm still on the look out


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 1, 2012)

Just a thought,why dosnt the forum have a SPOTTED section were people can report when and were another W sticker was spotted:idea:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Where are those stickers?*

Having read this thread, we duly attached our stickers to the front screen and the sides. We have been to Scotland and back, found some fabulous wildcamping spots, promoted wildcamping to newbies we met on the way, then headed for the NEC. We parked in N10 amongst a few, no, many motorhomes and not a sinlgle sticker. Ho Humm. Just keep trying cause its a great forum and great WC sites. Many thanks to all those who provided locations in the past, brilliant.:cheers:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 21, 2012)

Saw a 'van today with a W sticker!

Between Skeffling and Kilnsea


----------



## Firefox (Oct 22, 2012)

We met a free member of the forum today, wilding at Shustoke near Birmingham. No sticker though.


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2012)

Firefox said:


> We met a free member of the forum today, wilding at Shustoke near Birmingham. No sticker though.



You should have let me know I would have come and seen you!


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 22, 2012)

*Bridport*

I still haven't found out who I saw there with a sticker on.


----------



## wasfitonce (Oct 22, 2012)

*W Stickers*

Where do I get one ?

wasfitonce


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2012)

wasfitonce said:


> Where do I get one ?
> 
> wasfitonce



Follow this link

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/community-news/19118-membership-packs-requests.html


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> I've now driven 5,000 miles in my camper, but have yet to see another green 'W'. Are people keeping these as collectors items and not putting them on their vans??



i would put mine up but havin requested pack on 17/9/12 it still aint arrived............ oh well
hey ho..... c'est la vie .....see im practicing my foriegn for when im in foriengny places next year have wheels will travel ...ill just have to stick two fingers up on each hand to make the w shape and wave them in the windscreen :scared: so dont be offended if your traveling towards us in your camper....... its just me saying hello and im a wild camper :wave:


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 6, 2012)

look at our Halloween pics  and the big W is very clear    :drive:


----------



## carolinemoon (Nov 6, 2012)

Ours is displayed!!! Here we were yesterday having spent the night at Hurst Spit, Milford on Sea


----------



## 2madcollies (Nov 6, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> i would put mine up but havin requested pack on 17/9/12 it still aint arrived............ oh well
> hey ho..... c'est la vie .....see im practicing my foriegn for when im in foriengny places next year have wheels will travel ...ill just have to stick two fingers up on each hand to make the w shape and wave them in the windscreen :scared: so dont be offended if your traveling towards us in your camper....... its just me saying hello and im a wild camper :wave:



I think you have to be a full member to get a membership pack


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 6, 2012)

2madcollies said:


> I think you have to be a full member to get a membership pack


i am


----------



## 2madcollies (Nov 6, 2012)

It stares Free member under your username

Best contact Phil - Admin if you have paid your membership in that case


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 22, 2012)

sweet..................... cheers phil ..welcome pack arrived this morning nice one


----------



## littleT (Nov 22, 2012)

I've just requested a members pack and will be getting that 'Big W' up in the Magic Bus as soon as it touches down on the doormat. :banana:


----------



## Admin (Nov 22, 2012)

littleT said:


> I've just requested a members pack and will be getting that 'Big W' up in the Magic Bus as soon as it touches down on the doormat. :banana:



I have just printed your card 

so its on it ways in tomorrows post.


----------



## Admin (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a general point here...

Every member that has opened a support ticket to request a membership pack and has put their name and address in their profile will have been sent a pack. 

However I can not always do them instantly and they are sent second class, so I do say to allow 30 days for delivery.

There are no outstanding requests at this moment.


----------

